# Bodybuilding is a bit gay



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

*Bodybuilding is a bit gay*​
Yes 5550.93%No5349.07%


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Bodybuilding is a bit gay - vote and discuss.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

why?


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

No. What's bodybuilding got do do with wanting a cock up your ****?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why reply?

i realise i have but whats the point in making this a 6 page argument? ignore it


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

iv voted.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Am I reading this right??????


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Gay meaning happy then NO

Gay meaning wanting a penis up your rear.. NO


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Is BigAndyJ confused? is the real question....


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

no. just because people want to push their bodys and look good.

WHAT WOULD YOU RATHER DO

build muscle and look good ( but be "gay" )

or

get a BIG fat fook off beer gut and be a "man"


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

fookin well gay mate, i spent all day ogling ripped glutes and delts


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

a BIT gay?

Where is tel's "handbag full of rainbows" option??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Andy, fancy a bum?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it a bit gay? No! What's gay about heavily muscled men dancing around on a stage wearing nothing but a thong and being completely shaved, plastered with fake tan and heavily oiled, hugging each other pec-to-pec when they win?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

a bit? i wanted full on gay f*ckin hell what am i gona do 10 kilos of protein and 3kilos of creapure!!!! and no im not sending it to anyone!


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I often get told by the fat ****s at work that coming on UK-Muscle on my lunch break is gay, they've usually got a pie in there hand and find it amusing that im eating my chicken while looking at guys on stage and admiring there physiques.

Gay? Not at all.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Bodybuilding is a bit gay - vote and discuss.


Maybe someone's looking for a new date!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Gaz_1989 said:


> I often get told by the fat ****s at work that coming on UK-Muscle on my lunch break is gay, they've usually got a pie in there hand and find it amusing that im eating my chicken while looking at guys on stage and admiring there physiques.
> 
> Gay? Not at all.


 right if you dont think we are all gay, kindly leave!!  lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

As gay as an ar5ehole full of Prada.

And we fecking love it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> Bodybuilding is a bit gay - vote and discuss.


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

why are people who voted yes evan on this forum then:S


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

iMORE_TEST said:


> why are people who voted yes evan on this forum then:S


 :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Is it a bit gay? No! What's gay about heavily muscled men dancing around on a stage wearing nothing but a thong and being completely shaved, plastered with fake tan and heavily oiled, hugging each other pec-to-pec when they win?


 :lol: :lol: But in all seriousness, to the OP, what exactly is the point of this thread?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It is a well known fact that all bodybuilders are totally gay.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

iMORE_TEST said:


> why are people who voted yes evan on this forum then:S


because they're the ones that have said "I would fvck anything with a pulse" :lol:

so would i actually.....so i'm going to vote yes :ban: :lol:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

It's only gay if you push back!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

there's nothing at all gay with checking out in the street how many guys have big guns THEN sweeping for fit female ass's,there's nothing gay about stripping down to your undies in a gym full of men to get yourself checked out on a weekly basis as you prepare for shows and have them 'oooh' and 'aaaah' everytime you move.

nothing gay at all.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I think bodybuilding is completely uber-gay and I FKCNG love it, thanks for asking!!!!!

Its the perfect cover - I get to eye up lots of hot balls and ass, and no one suspects a thing, yeeeee haaaaaa


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I mean our primary drugs are call AAS - thats just one step from AS$!!!

I for one have taken probably thousands of pr1cks in my as$ over the years!!!!

Some hurt me!!!!

But I loved them all


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Let's all be honest.....it *IS* a bit gay! :lol:


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

u slipped up now then, rs


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea i think it is gay and you lot are all bent! if you wana dance around in thongs huging each other then pop over to my house and we will have some fun?

fukin poofs!.......


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

A lot of you don't know about this, but me and Weeman had a good hard bodybuilding session last night! He bodybuilded the **** out of me...twice! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Its mega darren day yes, Ive had more pr1cks than graham nortons ar$e and its a good feeling when I get some of the guys in the changing rooms to slap my pimply ass as they walk past me, it reminds me im on da juice :blush: :innocent: :wub:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> A lot of you don't know about this, but me and Weeman had a good hard bodybuilding session last night! He bodybuilded the **** out of me...twice! :lol:


you fukin siko!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> A lot of you don't know about this, but me and Weeman had a good hard bodybuilding session last night! He bodybuilded the **** out of me...twice! :lol:


then we enjoyed sticking pr1cks in each others ASS's:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> you fukin siko!


dont hate it,embrace it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm half gay just from living with a bber! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> then we enjoyed sticking pr1cks in each others ASS's:lol:


omg im gona be sick!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Bodybuilding is pretty ****-erotic.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> then we enjoyed sticking pr1cks in each others ASS's:lol:


you didn't take pics for me? :crying: :crying: :crying: No bum sex for you tonight:nono: :nono:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> you didn't take pics for me? :crying: :crying: :crying: *No bum sex for you tonight* :nono: :nono:


urgh!!! vaj sex?!!?!?! eeeewwww how....how......STRAIGHT.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stiff leg deads are a fav of mine... does this mean im gay?....

i also love bent over rowes.....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> you didn't take pics for me? :crying: :crying: :crying: No bum sex for you tonight:nono: :nono:


That's what you think... :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> urgh!!! vaj sex?!!?!?! eeeewwww how....how......STRAIGHT.


Spoken like a true manhole patroler:sneaky2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> That's what you think... :whistling:


not unless he gets me pics......and the guy giving is at least 11" and as thick as a fookin arm........PAYBACK!(for chris) :lol:


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

must admit since i started lifting weights, i've been feeling a bit fruity.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ha haa! Gay is as Gay Does Mr Pants


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you ever noticed that licking the average Gym dumbell rust spot........tastes exactly the same as rimming a slut?

Coincidence?

I think not!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> stiff leg deads are a fav of mine... does this mean im gay?....
> 
> i also *love* bent over rowes.....


start loving the shower:lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Have you ever noticed that licking the average Gym dumbell rust spot........tastes exactly the same as rimming a slut?
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> I think not!


 :blush:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I wonder what the *ACTUAL* gays think about bodybuilding......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> not unless he gets me pics......and the guy giving is at least 11" and as thick as a fookin arm........PAYBACK!*(for chris)* :lol:


lmfao yeah you hated his didnt you......tho i think the fact you were dripping off his cock tells me that you were a porky pier :lol: :lol: :lol:

oops,sorry folks,damn,keep forgetting not in AL:laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I wonder what the *ACTUAL* gays think about bodybuilding......


They probably think its to gay for them


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i am mr motivator, bum me!!!!!!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> Bodybuilding is a bit gay - vote and discuss.


Andy

How about your views etc.......?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bodybuilding is extremely gay


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> not unless he gets me pics......and the guy giving is *at least 11" and as thick as a fookin arm*........PAYBACK!(for chris) :lol:


You Rang.............:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Andy
> 
> How about your views etc.......?


hes ****ed up on champers and whisky:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Um, it was just a bit of a joke this thread...!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well bum me any way!!!! lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Andy
> 
> How about your views etc.......?


hes ****ed up on champers and whisky:lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep,bodybuilding is pretty much the gayest thing a person can do...

it oozes gayness...in fact,bodybuilding is the first sport of homosexuality!!!

only thing is with trying to expose this level of gayness on a national or international level is the amount of chemicals involved in bodybuilding...other than that...its a most enjoyable thing to do...

so that brings me to my next question,related of course...anyone fancy a bum:lol:?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah lets all hae a group bum, lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

group bumming sesh has started...who wants in...and who's got the lube(i aint that brave)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

use me first,i want you when your all fresh!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*attaches strap-on*

I'm in


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> use me first,i want you when your all fresh!


*...hes good Bri......* 

nearly as good as you


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> use me first,i want you when your all fresh!


you must like punishment...your a braver man than me!!!



Mrs Weeman said:


> *attaches strap-on*
> 
> I'm in


now i'm scared...gimme some pain killers first!!!



Pelayo said:


> *...hes good Bri......*
> 
> nearly as good as you


ooooh jessica...guess you love your dark meat


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

davetherave said:


> why reply?
> 
> i realise i have but whats the point in making this a 6 page argument? ignore it


too late mate:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i didn't think bodybuilding was gay except when i met Purple Aki and had to run then until i came to UK-M, i've never been around so many bumbandits,freaks,sluts and nutjobs.........i think it's a breath of fresh air, it's great here:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Footballs gay :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bodybuilding is gay as f*ck, anyone who has ever touched a weight is either gay, bi or a closet gay.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> group bumming sesh has started...who wants in...and who's got the lube(i aint that brave)


Ain't got no lube, I've got a jar full of deep heat with a handful of grit mixed in, if thats any good?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

most things are a bit gay,

and my gym does have an open plan changing room.

It more gay that building a house but less gay than wearing a dress.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course its gay.....dont mean everyone who does it is gay...

I once met a man who claimed not to be gay....so that proves it


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

its so gay i go to the gym with Graham Norton


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

This is one of those trick questions where if you deny it too strongly then you are gay. :lol:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont see the point here.

Gay or straight, we like to lift heavy weights and look and feel good. Some gay man are ripped, some gay men are fat. Some straight men are ripped, some straight men are fat.

Honestly, how can it be a gay or straight sport?

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

NickR24 said:


> I dont see the point here.
> 
> Gay or straight, we like to lift heavy weights and look and feel good. Some gay man are ripped, some gay men are fat. Some straight men are ripped, some straight men are fat.
> 
> ...


Are you straight? :cursing:

Shoo! get outa here, your clearly not a bodybuilder or you would be gay! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you straight? :cursing:
> 
> Shoo! get outa here, your clearly not a bodybuilder or you would be gay! :lol:


damn, you're making me question my sexuality now LMAO


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Purple Aki voted YES


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

dan05 said:


> damn, you're making me question my sexuality now LMAO


Drive to Scotland Dan I'm sure Mrs W will unconfuse you!!! Though bear in mind The Ginger Ninja may be there waiting to pounce which will no doubt stick a spanner in the works of your unconfusing?!! Confused,now I bloody am!!

One confused Mofo BigMutha!!!


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

It's certainly not gay, but I can understand why jokes are made about this TBH


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

@ Mrs Weeman, please change your avatar it keeps turning me into a drooling wreck !


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Of course its gay.....dont mean everyone who does it is gay...
> 
> I once met a man who claimed not to be gay....so that proves it


slightly off topic, Ianstu is the sun shining out of your butt on your avi pic?, my partner saw it and she wondered what caused the light! :confused1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> @ Mrs Weeman, please change your avatar it keeps turning me into a drooling wreck !


x2:tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> @ Mrs Weeman, please change your avatar it keeps turning me into a drooling wreck !





Khaos said:


> x2:tongue:


 :ban: :ban: :ban:

How very dare you ! it's not her problem if you cannot control your saliva ye mucky b*stards. Her avi has been here longer than either of you, so it stays - you go ! 

BBing is very gay - I spend more time looking at women's bodies now than I ever did


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Khaos said:


> slightly off topic, Ianstu is the sun shining out of your butt on your avi pic?, my partner saw it and she wondered what caused the light! :confused1:


That's Dsahna in Ian's avi, the sun does not shine out of his ass ...it's just a flash, shame really - almost had me convinced


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Defo gay......BUT only when you fall victim to Purps.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Defo gay......BUT only when you fall victim to Purps.


..bitter voice of experience


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Men in white vests are so Gay


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> ..bitter voice of experience


Who me.??....No never :whistling:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, it's gay.

Why else would i be doing it


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Men in white vests are so Gay


I some times train in a pink vest top does that count me in


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

it is a bit lets be honest


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Who me.??....No never :whistling:


I think you have a bit of an obsession tbh   - I think you want him to measure you all over, inch by inch whilst you are smothered in 'I Can't Believe It's Not Butter'


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Big oily men in tiny pants, prancin' about for the entertainment of a mostly male crowd?

Camper than a row of pink tents mate.

 )


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to be straight until I lifted weights.

The first time I used a bench press I become such a raving homosexual that I ran straght down to the docks and got rogered senseless by a combination of sailers and truckers


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I used to be straight until I lifted weights.
> 
> The first time I used a bench press I become such a raving homosexual that I ran straght down to the docks and got rogered senseless by a combination of sailers and truckers


that's it - lay it all out on the table honey

true confessions here folks

time you told your mom and dad IB - btw, they never did pop round for tea & scones and I dusted the fireplace especially


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The cheek of them . Just post them to me. I'll quite happily eat them!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fed them to the cat


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not gay, I only occasionaly get turned on by men in the shower :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao... how could it be gay? Tbh you find from a young age if you were gay or not. Looking at someone elses physique or competing against other physiques is hardly gay, if you think it is then your the one who has a problem with your sexuality tbh.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> Fed them to the cat


I dont know which Im more annoyed about, the fact that you gave them away or the fact that a cat (useless animals) has enjoyed the pleasure of Jems muffins.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

We could all enjoy Jems mufffins if she turned around on her avi!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

avfc_ant said:


> We could all enjoy Jems mufffins if she turned around on her avi!!


Don't be greedy.....just enjoy her ass instead!


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Don't be greedy.....just enjoy her ass instead!


The saggy pants make me laugh as my new role model SAL would say :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Weeman was my hero last week. This week its gotta be SAL


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

bodybuilding is only a bit gay if your a bit gay lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think your all ************...  ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BigMutha said:


> Drive to Scotland Dan I'm sure Mrs W will unconfuse you!!! Though bear in mind The Ginger Ninja may be there waiting to pounce which will no doubt stick a spanner in the works of your unconfusing?!! Confused,now I bloody am!!
> 
> One confused Mofo BigMutha!!!


I can help! If he prefers my strap-on to Bri's bits then he is almost straight:lol: I can sort your confusion too:thumb: 



dingosteve said:


> @ Mrs Weeman, please change your avatar it keeps turning me into a drooling wreck !


NOT GAY ENOUGH, PLEASE LEAVE......



Khaos said:


> x2:tongue:


AS ABOVE!



SK-XO said:


> Lmao... how could it be gay? Tbh you find from a young age if you were gay or not. Looking at someone elses physique or competing against other physiques is hardly gay, if you think it is then your the one who has a problem with your sexuality tbh.


Your clearly not a true bber:lol:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

If i was an outsider looking in, seeing a large man flexing his muscles to a audience of males, while wearing tiny pants with their yucky oily tan... Then yes! it's gay


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG Leave my muffins out of this - it was scones [pronounced the posh way with clotted cream tar muchly] :whistling:

Thank you RK - I think I love you x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG Leave my muffins out of this - it was scones [pronounced the posh way with clotted cream tar muchly] :whistling:


Whats the fastest cake in the world?

SSS-GONE


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Its very very naughty whatever it is.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

well, if the word gay is the first thing that pops into your head when you see those guys on stage posing in thongs, perhaps you want to tell us something?


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

we are one big ole pack of benders then mate lol. no seriously term gay gets used too loosely imo. gay as in what? actually homosexual or what? i dont see anything gay about body building is had f*ck all to do with somebodies sexual orientation. im sure there are some gay people on here but all of us? nope.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

colt24 said:


> If i was an outsider looking in, seeing a large man flexing his muscles to a audience of males, while wearing tiny pants with their yucky oily tan... Then yes! it's gay


 lmao when you put it like that i can see your point. that did make me laff pretty good. reps for that mate lol


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

Need-valid-info said:


> well, if the word gay is the first thing that pops into your head when you see those guys on stage posing in thongs, perhaps you want to tell us something?


whats with all the red squares mate lol?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Is it a bit gay? No! What's gay about heavily muscled men dancing around on a stage wearing nothing but a thong and being completely shaved, plastered with fake tan and heavily oiled, hugging each other pec-to-pec when they win?


nothing unless they get a lob on in the process


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Certainly can be......

I was in the gym last week and there was a young guy i know who competed last night there in the gym. He is 20 6ft1 only about 160lb but he looks good like a muscular model. Any way he had a guy filming him while he wore spandex shorts with nothing else covered in baby oil. Where was the camera pointing while he trained? Directly at his groin. When he walked to the water fountain it pointed at his ****.

After the work out i said to him "wtf do you think you are doing this is a powerlifting gym not a gay porno shoot!" he said "yeah it was a little fruity wasnt it?" he seemed suprised and slightly angry at this. So i said "before you know it your going to have a cock up your ass hope you like that!" to which he said "oh i would kick his ass if he tried any thing".

Before this happened the owner of the gym (a powerlifter) asked me if this is normal behaviour for bodybuilders i told him no chance. So the owner told the lad if he ever did it again he would be barred.

After prejudging at my show i was offered to have a photo shoot down for some muscle hunks site. I told the guy to get lost (nice translation).

So in conclusion there are many guys who are gay and like to try and utilize bodybuilders vainity with offers of free filming ext. But this does not mean every one in bodybuilding is gay.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I never knew what bodybuilding actully was until i joined this site. I thought they done the posing after doing stuff similar to powerlifting events etc. Didnt realise it was all about who has the best body. I can understand why some people think its a bit gay.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

lol yeah, this butthole T.F. has got a grudge against me, he negs me, he dont like me just cos i speak my mind


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

oh ye an testaholic negged me too, talk about jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

this is why i got into pumping weights, just so i can be gay, had to find a excuse for it some where haha :lol:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Pro Bodybuilding is dirty there is gay for pay all sorts of ****, Dereck anthony, Lee Priest etc etc Even Kai does gayish vids, very say

But others; Doria, Haney, Cutler are all real men


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lifting weghts is not gay (unless they are light lol)

Standing on stage covered in fake tan and oil in a thong is not really gay, altho is a bit weird to some...

Cardio however is gay lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Lifting weghts is not gay (unless they are light lol)
> 
> Standing on stage covered in fake tan and oil in a thong is not really gay, altho is a bit weird to some...
> 
> *Cardio however is gay lo*l


I wouldn't say even that is deffo gay BUT all of the above is GAY GAY GAY if you have a bumbag on


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Bodybuilding is as "gay" as Ancient Greece.

And they invented a$$ fu(kin ....


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

GAY!!!!!!!!


----------

